# Favorite Saddle Brand



## MLBarsHoney (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi, so what are your favorite saddle brands? Always hear about the good brands being Billy Cook, Circle Y, ect but why are these brands so good and popular? I personally own a Textan by Herford and a Circle Y myself, and i havent noticed drastic differences between the two, why is one so much more popular than the other? Also, if you know anything about the King series, Simco, Herford, Dakota, and any other popular brands please mention


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

We recently, last fall and this spring got corriente saddles. One is a used roping trophy saddle and a new barrel saddle. Couldn't be happier. Quality us awesome as good as any higher priced saddles and fit the horses good. The barrel saddle actually fixed a bucking problem on a friends horse. Now she's sold on em too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Here is a review site for many brands of Saddles

Horse Tack Review.com - Reviews of horse tack and rider supplies!


.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Stubben, Black Country, County, Collegiate, Devoucoux. I don't know a whole lot about Western saddles.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Textan is a good brand from what I know. I owned Alamo several years: VERY comfortable, and when I was selling it (because I switched to English saddle) it looked like new. Several people on forum own Corriente (spell?) and are very happy with it. If I'd be riding Western I'd look into one too.


----------



## princessfluffybritches (Aug 10, 2012)

Tried everything. Went thru 4 saddles before finding a Plantation Tucker. Comfy seat , beautiful leather, best of all the tree fits my horse and is covered with about 1/2 inch of wool felt. My forever saddle!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

As far as good saddle brands go, I can only really speak of my own experience, which is rather limited. When I was younger, we had mostly Billy Cook saddles. They were very well made and tough. We also had a Courts saddle. It was well made as well. However, none of them were comfortable for me because I don't like saddles made on roping trees. After I was grown and had my own money to buy my own saddle, I bought a Simco roping saddle. It's also exceptionally well made with really good quality leather.

Just about 3 years ago, I bought my first custom saddle from Corriente and I couldn't be happier with it. The leather is good quality, the tree is sturdy, it fits a wide range of horses, and is super comfy for me. Unless it comes to the point where I have to have a certain tree size that Corriente doesn't carry, I'll likely continue to get all my future saddles from them as well.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I LOVE my TexTan (Hereford).









I also have an older Circle Y that's gorgeous but somewhat stiff. It puts me in more of a perched positon than I like.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I've ridden in Billy Cooks, Circle Y, Dakota, Pro Riders, Ammermans, and everything in between. My favorite saddle I ever owned was a Nathan Lamb, and I still kick myself for selling it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

As far as English goes, I love Collegiate  Every one that I've tried out fits me like a glove, and they are super comfy. The next saddle I get will be a Collegiate. I have owned a Collegiate and a Corbette, and though I actually love my Corbette dearly, I still prefered the Collegiate.


----------



## MLBarsHoney (Sep 5, 2012)

Interesting replies everyone! Thanks!


----------



## rockyrider227 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Great Saddles*

Crestridge Saddlery in Missouri. You send them measurements of your horse and pictures and they custom build the saddle but at a great price. They have full leather, half synthetic (18 lbs on average), and what I would call 3/4 synthetic (14 lbs). The seat is a gel type that feels like memory foam. Beautiful, well built, with a seat that I feel safe in. She will custom add extras - I ordered mine with a 5 inch cantle and cheyenne roll.


----------



## rockyrider227 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Crestridge pics on my Rocky*

This is the Crestridge Ovation Lite that we decided on. The second pic shows a white sheet underneath the saddle pad. The owner of Crestridge asked me to do this in order to make sure the saddle was fitting properly by checking the sweat pattern on the sheet.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

My top two FAVORITE saddle brands are Triple Creeks and Double Js! 

Here are my two TCs...

JJs










Scrats


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Way too many saddles don't hold their value, generally an older Circle Y and the Billy Cooks do. They are well worth buying.

But they hold up well too, don't fall apart, stand up to heavy using and the leather and craftsmanship is good.

Others used to be made well, or fairly well, but fell into cheaper making and they aren't worth the money, nor do they hold a resale value long.


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

I own a Western Rawhide and I really love it  It's so comfortable and i only got good things to say about it


----------



## FaceTheMusic (Dec 28, 2012)

For western saddles I like Crates, Billy Cook, RS saddlery and (don't kill me lol) but I like the Showmans. Not the cheap imported ones, but the ones made by Corriente. They are really nice saddles but they have cheap silver.

For english I love my wintec close contact! It's so comfy and you stick to it. It's great for hard to fit horses like mine since it has the changeable gullet system.


----------



## bonyroany (Jun 13, 2012)

I like the old school stuff.  My favorite Western saddle has been my great-grandfather's 1952 Hess & Hopkins ranch saddle and my favorite English one has been my 1980 Felsbach AG/Courbette Husar.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Stubben, Black Country, County, Collegiate, Devoucoux. *I don't know a whole lot about Western saddles.*


Shame on you, bah ha ha. :lol:


----------



## bonyroany (Jun 13, 2012)

xJumperx said:


> As far as English goes, I love Collegiate  Every one that I've tried out fits me like a glove, and they are super comfy. The next saddle I get will be a Collegiate. I have owned a Collegiate and a Corbette, and though I actually love my Corbette dearly, I still prefered the Collegiate.


I love Collegiates too! My old saddle (which I still have, but have sadly outgrown) is a 1999 Collegiate Regency made when Ruiz Diaz and Collegiate were manufacturing saddles together in Argentina. It's great compared to most Argentine saddles and is soooo soft! I have only slightly outgrown it, so I still ride it sometimes just because I love it so much.


----------



## bonyroany (Jun 13, 2012)

The saddles I own right now are:
Western: Dakota, No Name (I'm guessing an older Tex Tan though), Longhorn/Billy Cook, Weaver, and Nigro's
English: Felsbach AG/Courbette Husar, Collegiate Regency, No Name (India made)

The only uncomfortable one is the Nigro's, but it's a spare saddle. The India leather English saddle was my first English saddle, and it I don't remember it being very uncomfortable, but the quality isn't the best. I use it for giving lessons.


----------

